# allroad wheel vibration (shimmy)?



## tpinco (Jul 14, 2006)

Have a 2001 allroad with new rubber. Have had the wheels force balanced 3x at the dealer and a couple of other times at Discount. DT even replaced two tires as Audi indicated that they may be defective. 
Vibration starts at about 48 mph and continues through 60mph. Anyone else experience this ever?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroad wheel vibration (shimmy)? (tpinco)*

does this happen during braking at all? check your rotors, they've likely to get warped on the earlier allroads.


----------



## tpinco (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: allroad wheel vibration (bhb399mm)*

Nope, never on braking, rotors are fine as brakes were recently serviced.


----------



## Lagoon JettaIVr6 (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: allroad wheel vibration (tpinco)*

I just brought my car in today for the same damn thing. I just bought it on Friday and did not feel it during the test drive. Shame on me. I will keep you posted...you do the same.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: allroad wheel vibration (Lagoon JettaIVr6)*

check audiworld allroad forums...it's most likely a combination of rotors, unbalanced wheels, and axles.....for you prolly the axles


----------



## chanceeboy (May 4, 2000)

*Re: allroad wheel vibration (diive4sho)*

I've noticed this also. I have fairly new 18" Acclaim by General tire from Tire rack. Here in Las Vegas I have noticed it more when the streets are real hot and I then park the car over the weekend without use. 
It goes away after the tires heat up. do you notice any dissipation after 10 miles of dirving? could just that the tire are still too new and haven't cured themselves through enough cycles. and you are seeing flat spots in the tire after the car sits for a long enough time for the tires to completely cool. I could be way off; 
just my $.02
Sean


----------

